# Question about pigeon shows



## annahesser (May 18, 2012)

I have a weird/newbie question about pigeon shows...during the actual judging of the birds, do the exhibitors handle the birds or does the judge? If it's the judge, does the exhibitor need to be present during the actual judging?
Thanks!


----------

